# Drying thick Walnut



## Woodsman (Aug 29, 2012)

Couple of slabs that I milled today. I cut these two 3 1/2" thick because of the spalting already taking place on one end. This tree was a salvage from someone's front yard and were already in that condition. I am curious, because I don't very often get a chance to mill Walnut, how you guys think this thickness of wood will dry or if I should cut it down a little further. I don't usually cut thick wood because it takes longer to dry and usually has more defects when it does. Thanks!

I am asking as much about these two as I am about the other log that I need to mill tomorrow.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 29, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Couple of slabs that I milled today. I cut these two 3 1/2" thick because of the spalting already taking place on one end. This tree was a salvage from someone's front yard and were already in that condition. I am curious, because I don't very often get a chance to mill Walnut, how you guys think this thickness of wood will dry or if I should cut it down a little further. I don't usually cut thick wood because it takes longer to dry and usually has more defects when it does. Thanks!
> 
> I am asking as much about these two as I am about the other log that I need to mill tomorrow.


Pretty wood! I would say cut them to the thickness that you will need for what ever project you have in mind. If you are planning on selling them I might saw them either 6/4 or 4/4. To bad about the nails, walnut logs and nails seem to go together like peas and carrots.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 30, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Woodsman said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of slabs that I milled today. I cut these two 3 1/2" thick because of the spalting already taking place on one end. This tree was a salvage from someone's front yard and were already in that condition. I am curious, because I don't very often get a chance to mill Walnut, how you guys think this thickness of wood will dry or if I should cut it down a little further. I don't usually cut thick wood because it takes longer to dry and usually has more defects when it does. Thanks!
> ...



I figured there was a good shot at some metal in them. It was a yard tree after all. I hit that thing on both sides of the cant when it was still 11" thick. Not sure what it is yet. I can't imagine a nail that long, and it was too low to the ground to be a clothes line?????? 

Actually, really thick tables are the "in" thing around here right now, so I thought I might leave it that thick for a table top. I also don't know how well that punky end will hold up once it has dried some. Of course, by the time this dries, really thick tables will be out of style and I'll have some wood I can cut lamp blanks from........


----------



## EricJS (Aug 30, 2012)

I agree with Mizer, go as thick as you'd like. I've air dried 3" and it wasn't a challenge. 

Certainly watch out for metal. Iron will usually bleed through - so if you see really dark spots, even somewhat colorful, it's probably metal. I dug an 8" long piece of barbed wire along with 2 staples out of a thick piece of walnut several years ago. Make good use of a metal detector if you have one.:yes:


----------

